# Predator Hunter in Jefferson County



## Rabbit76 (Jan 1, 2017)

Just moved to Missouri and looking for hunting ground public or private land. don't know my way around yet.Im a predator hunter and Trapper an I Hunt a little bit of everything else.look for people to help out thet have the same interest.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't recall anyone from Jefferson county Rabbit, look at the bottom of the home page and click on Missouri. Maybe you can find someone close to you.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Been down there a couple of times and they sure have some good deer there.


----------



## Rabbit76 (Jan 1, 2017)

I haven't had a chance to deer hunt Missouri yet my son has but I haven't


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

When we talk about deer, southern whitetails are typically smaller than those in the north. But, a man I met shared some of his pics on his phone. There are some big ones, for sure.

Also, a trip to Wonders of Wildlife is worthwhile. I didn't realize today's costs but I can say there's nothing else like it.

Tickets: http://www.wondersofwildlife.org/tickets/


----------

